# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Nosler 270

## Nana The Flats

I have 47 nosler ballistic tips in 130g keen to swap for some hornady or serria 130g.

----------


## Petre

I've got some SST120's if you want to try them,down your way sunday!

                                                                                                         Peter







> I have 47 nosler ballistic tips in 130g keen to swap for some hornady or serria 130g.

----------


## Munsey

I've got  Sierra pro hunter 130 spitzer 1830 s . Keen to swap. I rate them as a good hunting bullet .

----------


## Munsey

@nanna the flats ​ ?

----------


## veitnamcam

@Nana The Flats

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nana The Flats

Sorry i havn't got bak to you. I could do a swap Munsey with the serria's if your still keen

----------

